# Internetzugang aus dem Guest-System



## mediator-it (17. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe mal ne Frage zu VMWare:
1. Habe auf einem NB mit Vista den VMWare Server 2 installiert. 
2. Als Guest-Systeme habe ich Kubuntu und XP-Pro. 
3. Aus beiden Systemen kann ich zwar per IP-Adresse Websites oder Terminalserver ansprechen und erreichen,
4. aber bei bei Eingabe von "normalen" Namen, wie z.B.  http://www.google. de und co. macht er keine Namensauflösung. 
5. Der Host t wunderbar. 

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich mal nachschauen kann? Besten Dank.

Andreas


----------



## Kai008 (17. März 2010)

Ein paar Infos zu Einstellungen, wie z. B. der Netzwerkkartenmodus wären interessant. Wenn du dem wählst, der es als eigenständiger Computer im LAN definiert, solltest du wenn du einen DHCP darin hast automatisch ne IP bekommen, und auch mit jeder Domaine kommunizieren können. Wenn du keinen hast, ist es vielleicht ein OS-Interner Konfigurierungsfehler.


----------



## mediator-it (17. März 2010)

Die Netzwerkkarte läuft im Bridge-Modus. Wie gesagt, ich komme auch raus, halt mit Eingabe der IP-Adresse. Das Guest-System hat auch eine eigene IP vom DHCP erhalten. Habe das Gefühl, dass die Adressauflösung nicht klappt.


----------



## Kai008 (17. März 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das bei der Auflösung stören kann, aber hast du schonmal überprüft, ob eine Firewall ect. am Host das emulierte System behindert?


----------

